# creating socket connections from OsX to classic



## kgaulton (Jul 12, 2001)

hey....

I'm working with a server/client program created in java and compiled in OS9.  The client connects to the server through a standard socket connection, and when the client is run in OS9, there are no problems.  However, I am trying to create a perl CGI script from OSX that will connect a web interface to this server, and even though I am using the same protocol to connect with the perl script as with the standard java client, the script won't connect to the server and just times out.  Is there some sort of translation problem between OSX and OS9 where a socket connection between the two wouldn't be possible?  or does it have to do with something unrelated.

thanks,
kyle


----------



## Clarifix (Jul 15, 2001)

I checked this out with FileMaker Pro 5 running in Classic with web companion on port 5910 and trying to log in from Explorer OS X on the same machine. It works, provided you don't use the loopback address 127.0.0.1, but the full IP address of the machine. So check the IP adress you are using first, but I'm sure you have thought of that.

So the problem does not lie in Classic listening to sockets. It could be it has something to do with the MRJ running under classic that isn't happy in this mode. I would advice to run the server app on another Mac booted from Mac OS 9.1, or to rewrite your server app in something else than java, because I don't think Apple is planning many improvements there.


----------

